# New tank!



## krazypara3165 (7 Nov 2012)

Howdy! As some of you are aware my 4ft tank gave up on me the other day, the central strut collapsed and the front bowed out by 15mm so im doing away with it and spoiling myself to a new one.

     The problem is i already have brand new lighting and a brand new filter and most aquariums and stands seem to come with them!

     Either way these are the ones i have narrowed it down to...

Fluval Roma 240 with stand, lights, cannester filter for £450





jewel rio 240 with stand lights filter ect... £430




All Pond Solutions cabinet and tank 285l comes with lights and filter but they can do a package without £499




and finally the oddball, this would be a second hand unit, but once again with lighting cabinet and filter £320
fluval osaka 320l





Now for the concerns....... i really like open topped tanks and im assuming the roma and the rio have braces in the middle preventing you from using it without the hood? and also im paying fo the lighting and filtration thats kinda not needed.

i am serverly edging towards the all pond solutions one, looks like a sturdy beautiful piece of kit, and they will knock money off if i want it without the lights and filtration

at the end of the day i would be happy with just a 4ft tank, but so far the cheapest i have found is 150 in delivery and that has a center brace and euro brace so looks very cluttered. and once i price up the roma stand with it its pushing £300......

its going on the credit card so money is not much of an issue, but i would like to ideally keep it under the 500 mark.
Im also open to ideas!

cheers, craig.


----------



## Gary Nelson (7 Nov 2012)

All pond solutions for me


----------



## jack-rythm (7 Nov 2012)

all pond solutions !


----------



## Stitch (7 Nov 2012)

I love my Juwel Rio (even more now the internal filter is removed) but that All Ponds Solutions looks sweet. How much with the lights?

May have to keep an eye on the water evaporation though


----------



## Westyggx (7 Nov 2012)

All pond solutions also.


----------



## krazypara3165 (7 Nov 2012)

Sorry the 499 includes everything, thats the normal price im.thinking I may as well get the lot, sell my light unit and a secontld filter cant hurt!


----------



## Antipofish (7 Nov 2012)

Personally I think the APS kit looks like a cheap imitation of something.  Its personal taste though. But I think you could get an optiwhite tank made and a nice cabinet and it would be nicer.  You already have the filter and lighting so I would spend more on the tank and cabinet.  

As ever, my opinion of fluval kit could not be lower, but that has as much to do issues I have had in the past with the distributors as it does to the product.  But I have said before, they are the vauxhall equivalent 

Another consideration would be the Eheim Scubaline range.  They do a 240 which is the same size as the Juwel.  The Rio240 is a lovely tank though.


----------



## jack-rythm (7 Nov 2012)

I actually agree with antipofish on some of what he is saying... I built my cabinet and my tank and compared to whole set up prices I saved hundreds.. if you do think about an optiwhite tank let me know because I can get the glass for you to build yourself or I can build it for you. usually it would be hard for me to do due to distance it wouldn't be worth my selling just glass but if you were just after the glass I could bring it to aquatics live.. thats IF you were going! that goes for anyone else for that matter. 

As for fluval I hate everything they do... except external filters lol but lets not turn this into a mercedes vs vauxhall debate again lol  

     

Jack


----------



## krazypara3165 (7 Nov 2012)

Its funny you say that as that was the one I liked least when viewing tanks... However I have no experience in the worl of large tanks so all advice is good. Could you reccomend a tank builder or company that could build a 4ft optiwhite aquarium with no braces as that would be ideal! I will also have a look into a ehiem tank too!


----------



## krazypara3165 (7 Nov 2012)

Jack, I would love to build my own tank and stand, I just find I dont seem to have to time or the knowledge!


----------



## jack-rythm (7 Nov 2012)

How quickly do you need the tank?  Size of tank etc. PM me and we can avoid flooding your post


----------



## creg (7 Nov 2012)

aps tank but make sure you use the 15% discount code. thats what i did but if i could go back i would buy everything seperately.


----------



## krazypara3165 (7 Nov 2012)

creg, have you got this tank? And jack my phone wont let me pm but I need one asap and the dimensions (id need to double check when I get home) are 120x45x45


----------



## krazypara3165 (7 Nov 2012)

I was also under the impression.that the offers finished, thats what I got my light and filter off.


----------



## jack-rythm (7 Nov 2012)

Ill come up with a quote and PM you krazypara!


----------



## OllieNZ (7 Nov 2012)

I'm selling my 120x45x45  rimless braceless optiwhite at the mo only after £300 for the full setup lights filter etc. If you want the tank only id be happy to sort something out....


----------



## jack-rythm (7 Nov 2012)

Bingo looms like your sorted!  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (7 Nov 2012)

I meant looks lol @ krazypara

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krazypara3165 (7 Nov 2012)

going to phone up aps tomorrow, really tempted by that tank! i have also realised that considering the great value of the tank, that there is no major reviews of it. so, if i end up getting it i will start a journal and a review from a beginners view of a high tech aquarium


----------



## jack-rythm (8 Nov 2012)

In that case, just out of curiosity Ollie, how much u want for the tank? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krazypara3165 (8 Nov 2012)

Id like to thank everyone for the help and advice, but I have decided to go for an Allpondsolutions tank. I will ne starting a journal when it arribes and I will also be reviewing the tank. In the end I managed to get a further discount as I 'ahem'found a code for discount off the pfk forums (pfk-10) if anyone wants to order. That does however mean I habe a 2x54 t5 light init and possibly an aps 200lph  filter going if anyone knows someone that needs one?


----------



## creg (8 Nov 2012)

theres a 15% discount code in pfk mag at the moment but nevermind 10% is still good. pfk mag also did a review of the 90 litre version of this tank.

here is a nice video of someones aps tank, i had the 240l also and was quite pleased with it. just dont expect the build quality of expensive brands.


----------



## krazypara3165 (8 Nov 2012)

from what ive heard the build quality is not too bad.... but i have no experience with high quality tanks...... either way my current 200l that i never even got to use had been a botched tank build and it was stood on a converted tv cabinet so anything has to be better right?


----------



## creg (8 Nov 2012)

my tank looked perfect, was just the cabinet. the holes at the back were a bit rough but nothing major to complain about. Once fully setup they look the buisness so dont worry.


----------



## Antipofish (8 Nov 2012)

Whichever way you look at it, THIS tank hopefully wont be peeing water all over your floor like the other one came close to.  Not tempted to sell the Eheim and keep the APS filter, so its all the same brand ? I'll take it off your hands for £50   (the Eheim I mean)


----------



## krazypara3165 (8 Nov 2012)

Spot on! Unfortunatly I dont uave a eheim (did I say I did?) I only have the two 200lph aps ones....


----------



## 4ft_shaun (8 Nov 2012)

just on a side note, i built a solid oak stand and hood for £140, granted im a joiner and bespoke kitchen fitter and get my materials cheaper and i do have the all singing dancing tools, but if anyone is handy with a router id happily post up some plans cutting lists etc

i got an optiwhite tank 48x18x18 for a shade under £200 also, when i start my tank jounrnal there will be pics so like i say if anyonw likes the stand i can sort out a comperhenshive guide to making the stand and hood.


----------



## Antipofish (8 Nov 2012)

krazypara3165 said:
			
		

> Spot on! Unfortunatly I dont uave a eheim (did I say I did?) I only have the two 200lph aps ones....



For some reason I thought you had bought a big eheim. Sorry dude.


----------



## krazypara3165 (8 Nov 2012)

shaun, id love to build a cabinet its just unfortunate that i never seem to have the time at the moment. i think when i get bored of my new one in a few years ill take the plunge and have a bash, or i might even build one for my spare room next year and sort out a tank so my girlfriend can keep turtles.......

Antipofish- no worries! if i do ever end up with an ehiem that i dont need you get dibs lol!


----------



## Mermaidylady (9 Nov 2012)

krazypara3165 said:
			
		

> Id like to thank everyone for the help and advice, but I have decided to go for an Allpondsolutions tank. I will ne starting a journal when it arribes and I will also be reviewing the tank. In the end I managed to get a further discount as I 'ahem'found a code for discount off the pfk forums (pfk-10) if anyone wants to order. That does however mean I habe a 2x54 t5 light init and possibly an aps 200lph  filter going if anyone knows someone that needs one?



Any news on how this is going?


----------



## krazypara3165 (9 Nov 2012)

just waiting on delivery  should be no later than wednesday, but thats if i can get someone to come round and accept delivery whilst im at work......


----------

